# Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga



## The Pikeseeker (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Boardies!

Während meiner Ausbildung an der Sportfiskeakademin in Forshaga, bleibt mir eigentlich nicht so viel Zeit zum fischen. Um so glücklicher kann ich mich schätzen, dass direkt neben unsrer Schule der Fluss Klarälven vorbeifliesst. Nach Schulschluss nehmen wir uns ab und an mal ein paar Stunden um den grossen Hechten des Flusses nachzustellen. Im moment stehen die Chancen auf einen Fisch von über 10 kg sehr gut, denn die Fische stehen gut im Futter und fressen sich vor der Winterzeit noch mal richtig voll! Gestern waren wir auf dem Fluss unterwegs und konnten immerhin 2 schöne Fische auf die Schuppen legen. Mit diesem Ergebnis konnten wir uns noch glücklich schätzen, da die Bedingungen, mit viel Sonne und null Wind, nicht wirklich perfekt waren. In der ersten viertel Stunde konnte mein Kollege einen 85cm langen und ca. 5kg schweren Esox verhaften. Köder war ein Wild Eye Suspending Shad im Forellendekor. Absolut zu empfehlen, dieser Köder. 
Lange passierte nichts und wir wechselten die Köder. Die Fische schienen nun deutlich tiefer zu stehen, denn auf meinen Orange/Schwarzen 15cm Kopyto schlug es voll ein. Zwar war es "nur" ein Hecht von ca 60cm, der Biss jedoch war astrein! Dann war aber entgültig Schluss. Farb-und Köderwechsel brachten keinen Erfolg mehr und somit setzten wir diesen schönen Angeltag ein Ende. 
Ich hoffe das Eis lässt sich noch ein wenig Zeit, bevor es alles dicht macht und mann nur noch die Köderfische baden kann. Ich denke, ihr werdet ncoh von mir hören...|supergri!

Fotos lad ich auch auch gleich hoch!

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## The Pikeseeker (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Und hier sind sie!


----------



## JimiG (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

@The Pikeseeker

Na da mal ein fettes Petri Heil von mir.
Was lernste denn in der Sportfiskeakademin in Forshaga. Hat wohl was mit Fisch zu tun oder?


----------



## The Pikeseeker (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Jimi!

Erstmal Danke.
Im Prinzip ist es eine Ausbildung zum "professional Guide", aber man lernt nicht nur wie man angelt, hat auch ne Menge mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Biologie zu tun. Ich sag mal mit der Schule selber, geht man ca. 10 Tage auf Angeltour, den Rest muss man sich selber erarbeiten! Allerdings hat man während der Ausbildung die Chance, eine Menge Kontakte zu knüpfen. Z.B. verbringen wir unsere Praktikas in vertschidenen Angelcamps in Europa und mit ein bischen Glück in der ganzen Welt. Ich z.B. war in Norwegen am Trondheimsfjord. War eine Superzeit!

Ist leider auf Schwedisch, aber es gibt einen kleinen Link auf Englisch oben rechts auf der Seite! www.forshagaakademin.se

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## JimiG (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Danke für die Auskunft ich wusste garnicht das es solche Lehrgänge überhaupt gibt. Was bezahlt man denn dafür und wie lange dauert das überhaupt insgesamt. Ich finde das echt gut was du machst und wünsche dir viel Erfolg . Übrigens habe ich durch meine Arbeit als Servicetechniker auch schon in China und den USA(Texas) während meiner Montagetätigkeit angeln dürfen. 
In China habe ich dann sowas wie Wildkarpfen und Barsche fangen können. Nur mein Chinesisch ist ist nicht so besonders dolle. Also den Namen kenne ich nicht.
In Texas habe ich auf den Großmäuligen Schwarzbarsch geangelt und auch einige bekommen. Das war echt sensationell wie die abgegangen sind. 


mfG Dirk


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Moin Pikeseeker,

wir haben mal ein paar Tage am *Gapern* gefischt und schöne Hechte gefangen. Das ist allerdings schon 23 Jahre her!
Der See ist ja ganz in Deiner Nähe (ca. 10km östlich). Kennst Du den See? Ist er immer noch so klasse?

Beste Grüße,
zander-ralf


----------



## The Pikeseeker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Also kosten tut die Ausbildung momentan gar nix!! Wird hier von Staat gesponsort. Ist schon klasse. 

Zum Gapern kann ich nicht viel sagen, denn gefischt hab ich da persönlich noch nicht. Ich glaube der See ist relativ schwer vom Ufer zu befischen, denn Zugang zu einem Boot haben wir leider nur selten. Bootsverleih ist hier auch nicht die Regel. Gehört hab ich allerdings, dass der See immernoch für gute Hechte, Barsche und so gar Zander gut sein soll. Wenn die Chance besteht werd ich den mal antesten!
Habt ihr vom Boot gefischt??

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## Connaught (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hej Pikeseeker,

bis vor kurzem war ich auch noch in Värmland (Arvika) daheim und konnte den Luxus einer genialen Raubfischangelei nach Feierabend genießen. Echt beneidenswert!

Wieder zu Hause habe ich nun versucht, mich ein wenig bzgl. der Lachsfischerei im Klarälven zu informieren und bin dabei natürlich auch über eure Website gestoßen.

Beim studieren der Fangergebnislisten auf der Forshagaforsen Site konnte ich mit Erstaunen feststellen, dass sich die Schweden den Fluss anscheinend lediglich mit einigen Dänen teilen. Hast du eigentlich Infos bezüglich des Befischungsdrucks während der Hochsaison - sprich, kann man dort entspannt fischen,ohne wie an eine Perlenkette aufgereiht mit anderen im Wasser zu stehen? 

Ha det bra!
Connaught


----------



## The Pikeseeker (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Connaught, 

hab in letzter Zeit ne Menge zu tun, deshalb die späte Antwort. 
Also am Klarälven ist es so. Zur Hauptsaison auf Lachs und Forelle wird der Fluss in 6 Zonen unterteilt. Für jede Zone gibt es eine begrenzte Anzahl an Lizenzen pro Tag. Für die erfolgsversprechenste Zone Nummer 2 werden z.B. 5 Lizenzen pro Tag vergeben, kosten allerdings auch 500 Kronen! In Zone 1 und 3 gibt es allerdings auch einige gute Stellen, wo immer gute Fische stehen. Diese Zonen sind, verglichen mit Zone 2, um einiges billiger und man hat mehr seine Ruhe. Boote kan man auch mieten, kosten zur Zeit 150 Kronen pro Tag. 
Erfolgreich sind Tubenfliegen in Rot/Schwarz und Orange/Schwarz mit einem Einzelhaken in der Grösse 6. In Zone 1 und 3 sollte man immer einen Versuch mit einer Intermediate oder einem Sinktip wagen. Hier stehen die Fische teilweise tiefer! 
Letzte Saison konnte ich selber einen Klarälslax von 8 Kg landen, ein unglaublicher Drill an der Zweihandrute! Köder: Tubenfliege Rot/Schwarz in Zone 2!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## Connaught (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hi Pikeseeker,

vielen Dank für die Info. Sofern ich die Gelegenheit habe, werde ich im kommenden Jahr auf jeden Fall einmal in Forshaga vorbeischauen - und ich weiß schon, wer mich guiden wird...:q

Cheers!
Connaught


----------



## The Pikeseeker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hi Connaught,

schön das ich dir weiterhelfen konnte. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr Zeit haben werde mal hier für ein paar Tage auf Lachse fischen zu können. Wenn ich das hinbekomme sag ich dir bescheid.

Waren übrigens am Wochenende noch mal auf dem Fluss. Haben, fast ohne Pause, von 8.30 bis 17.00 geangelt. Einer mit der Fliege und ich mit diversen Spinnködern. Bis auf einen Biss ging gar nichts. Bedingungen waren gut, kostanter Luftdruck, Wolken und ein bischen Wind#c. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag. Nächstes Wochenende wollen wir es Samstag und Sonntag drauf anlegen. Wir sind immernoch angesport von dem 10 kg Fisch der unter der Woche gefangen wurde. Eine Frage der Zeit!

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*



The Pikeseeker schrieb:


> Waren übrigens am Wochenende noch mal auf dem Fluss. Haben, fast ohne Pause, von 8.30 bis 17.00 geangelt. Einer mit der Fliege und ich mit diversen Spinnködern. Bis auf einen Biss ging gar nichts. Bedingungen waren gut, kostanter Luftdruck, Wolken und ein bischen Wind#c.



Der Klarälven ist ein launischer Fluß, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung!


----------



## The Pikeseeker (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Moin Pikeseeker,

wir haben am Gapern auf der Nordseite vom Ufer aus gefischt. Da ging von der L 63 an der Nordspitze ein Weg ab, der dann zum Waldweg wurde. Da war dann an einer kleinen Bucht auch ein Zulauf mit einer Biberburg. In der Bucht war es echt klasse. Wir haben Hechte und Barsche mit Kunstköder gefangen. Ein Boot hatten wir leider auch nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist lange, lange her (über 20 Jahre!).


----------



## The Pikeseeker (2. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

So, nach harter Arbeit und zwei Tagen ohne Fisch, hatten wir endlich einen Hotspot ausfindig gemacht! Die ersten 10 Würfe des Tages brachten mir einen Superhecht von 105cm! Köder war ein BFT Boxer in Motoroil/Weiss. Auf den gleichen Köder konnte ich noch einen Fisch von 76cm und 60cm landen. Auf andere Köder ging absolut nichts!


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

@Pikeseeker
Glückwunsch zu den klasse Hechten. Der launische Klarälven hat sich wieder die Ehre gegeben, wenn nur rein dieser eine Köder lief.

Wie lange dauert Deine Ausbildung in Forshaga übrigens?


----------



## Connaught (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Wow, echt geile Fische! Weiter so! #6

Werde in der kommenden Woche einmal ein "Hairy Killer -" und "Westins Jätte - Gedächtnisangeln" in den Niederlanden starten. Mal sehen wie viele Hechte ich mit den "Schweden" so verführen kann...


----------



## The Pikeseeker (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

@connaught 

Hört sich gut an. Viel Spaß und Petri Heil. Die Schweden sind immer einen Versuch wert!!

So, heute noch mal einen draufgelegt. 110cm und rund 10kg, auf einen Kopyto Schwarz/Silberglitter 15cm! Der wollte überhaupt nicht ins Boot kommen.....

Lg The Pikeseeker


----------



## Bert62 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Ich hole das Thema mal hoch. Aus folgendem Grund: Wir, 2 Berliner Angler wollen den Oderquappen mal noch Pause geben & ihren Schwedischen Vettern auf die Schuppen rücken. Geplant ist die Fahrt vom 28.11. bis 05.12.2014. Aufmerksam wurde ich durch ein Thema in einem anderen Forum 

http://www.schwedenforum-neu.de/showthread.php?t=4814

Dafür, dass der ZITAT "klarælven ist eines der besten europæischen quappengewæsser..." ZITAT ist, sind Informationen zu diesem Thema hier im Board & auch im "www" arg rar gesät. Oder habe ich nur daran vorbei gesucht? Wir haben vor uns in Forshaga eine Unterkunft (gibt es Empfehlungen?) zu nehmen und unterhalb der Staustufe am Forshaga Lachszentrum unsere Versuche zu starten. Und jetzt kommen die Fragen: Ist hier jemand unterwegs, der dort schon mal auf Quappe geangelt hat oder kennt jemand Einheimische, die den den Bartelträgern nachstellen? Jemand, der einem sagen kann, ob die Quappen schon "laufen"? Wie sieht es mit der Quappenschonzeit aus? 

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/varmlandsnytt/fiskestopp-uppror

Wir sind zwar VOR der Schonzeit da, aber der Artikel ist etwas älter & kann ja sein, dass die geändert wurde bzw. nicht mehr existent ist. Gibt es ähnlich ELVIS eine schwedische Seite, wo man den Pegelstand des Klarälven verfolgen kann. Auf Grund der extremen Regenfälle in Norwegen habe ich arge Hochwasserbefürchtungen. Mit welchem Gerät muss ich dort anrücken? Reicht meine "Oderausrüstung" mit 4m-Grundruten mit 150g Wurfgewicht? Welche Köder würdet ihr empfehlen. Würde Tauis mitnehmen & mir an der einheimischen Fischtheke mit Fetzenköder (Lachs, Stint, Hering o.ä.) eindecken wollen.

Sollte das Angeln auf Quappe unmöglich sein, was wäre alternativ möglich? Ich weiss von meinem Angeln in Ransäter, dass der Klarälven eine ähnliche Diva wie die Oder ist. Aber auf Hecht sollte doch was gehen? Geht das vom Ufer aus oder ist ein Boot unerlässlich?

Auf jeden Fall werdet ihr hinterher von unseren (Miss/)Erfolgen und Erfahrungen hören.

Grüße euch allen. 

Bert


----------



## Bert62 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Da scheine ich unter den aktiven Boardis ja Pionierarbeit zu leisten. :vik:
Fähre und Unterkunft sind gebucht; Pegelstand und Temperaturen "vor Ort" nahezu optimal, Proviant & Equipment steht bereit, jetzt muss es nur noch los gehen.

Freitagfrüh 03.00 ist `s soweit. Berlin, Rostock, Gedser, Helsingborg und hoffen gegen 17.00 unsere Hütte bei Karlstad beziehen zu können. Samstag soll der Köder- & "fiskekart"-Beschaffung, sowie der Auswahl des Angelplatzes bei Forshaga dienen und spätnachmittags ist "scharfer Start". #:

Nachdem mich das Vorhaben schon mehrere Jahre beschäfftigt, kann ich es kaum erwarten, dass es los geht.

Ihr hört von mir. Grüße Bert #h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Bert,
schöne Tage. Zum Schauen was Du für Wetter dort haben wirst kannst Du die Seite www.klart.se aufrufen und oben links den Zielort eingeben.
viel Erfolg
Schwefi


----------



## Bert62 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Danke Schwefi. Deckt sich so ziemlich mit wetter.com & Forshaga. #6 

Falls du in Schweden öfters an Flüssen bist, kennst du die Seite http://vattenweb.smhi.se/hydronu/ ? Da kann sich m.M. nach unser deutsches https://www.elwis.de/
glatt verstecken. 

Und... egal, wie das Wetter wird, schöne Tage werden wir haben. Das Bier ist gekauft, die Quappen & der Rest finden sich... 

Grüße an die Kernberge.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Bert,
diesen Fluss-LINK kannte ich noch nicht - der ist toll. Danke dafür. Ich habe da ja etwas vor dann als richtiger Rentner und dann ist es gut vorher die Wasserstände zu checken. prima
Wer die Kernberge (ich habe da ein Haus) kennt, war schon mal hier. Schöne Gegend nicht wahr?
also viele Fische und eine schöne Zeit im 'gelobten Land'.
Schwefi


----------



## Bert62 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Schwefi,
stamme aus ERZ, hab mich aber in meinen wilden Jahren öfters in deiner Ecke herumgetrieben.Schöne Mädels gab `s dort. heute auch noch? :q

Habe mit meinem Mitfahrer eine tolle Woche gehabt. Das Wetter war für Quappen ideal. Bedeckt, nebelig, um die 0°C. Nach den erwarteten Anfangsschwierigkeiten haben wir die Stellen gefunden und wirklich schöne Quappen gefangen. In der Regel zwischen 50 & 60 cm, aber auch 2 Stück von über 70cm gaben sich die Ehre. Einen Teil haben wir entnommen, die anderen wurden wieder zurück gesetzt. 

Für mich steht fest, dass ich diese Tour bei passender gelegenheit wiederhole. #6

Grüße Bert


----------



## Bert62 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*





Der Auftakt ist gemacht










Und einige, die ihr folgten. :k


----------



## Bert62 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*
















noch einige Landschaftsbilder


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Hallo Bert,
gratuliere zur erfolgreichen Woche. Da hast Du aber stattliche Quappen gelandet. Bist Du gezielt ausschließlich auf die Grundfische gegangen? Wenn ja, sicher wegen des besonderen Geschmackes. Hechte und Barsche tummeln sich da ja ebenfalls. Am abgebildeten Kraftwerk bin ich auch schon mal vorbei gekommen, allerdings nicht als Angler. 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr zusammen mit meinem Schwiegersohn auch eine Woche Anfang Oktober frei genommen. Ich war jedoch an einem mir sehr bekannten See in Smaland. Nächstes Jahr ist auf Grund der guten Harmonie gleich ein richtiger gemeinsamer Urlaub (mit Frauen und Enkel) südlich der Stadt Linköping gebucht. Ein mir noch unbekanntes Revier, aber alle sind optimistisch - wir werden Spaßß haben.
etwas O.T.
Wenn Du aus ERZ kommst, haben wir vielleicht nur die Orte getauscht
 Schule und 1. Studium habe ich auch in der Nähe von Freiberg absolviert, nun sitze ich hier in Thüringen fest (eigenes Haus), das Ende des Arbeitslebens naht und dann kenne ich nur eine Richtung.......
Schwefi


----------



## Bert62 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Nein, war ein gezielter Quappenausflug. Die Spinnangel hab ich gleich zu Hause gelassen. Aber nachdem ich ja jetzt die Löcher und Rinnen kenne, ist sie beim nächsten Mal garantiert dabei. #6

etwas OT: Stamme aus Schneeberg, habe in KMSt studiert & hatte über die Wismut häufiger im Gera/Jena-Raum zu tun. Bin nunmehr "Ü50" und seit über 25 Jahren Asylsachse in "B".

Der "Schweden"virus hat mich vor ca. 10Jahren befallen. Seitdem geht es alle 2 Jahre mal dahin, immer in eine andere Region.

Grüße Bert


----------



## daniel_ (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

Schöne Quappen, danke für die tollen fotos.
Wart ihr vorher mit dem Boot und Lot auf dem Fluss oder wie hast die Kanten und Gumpen gefunden?


----------



## D3rFabi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

moin,

super beitrag, endlich mal wieder jemand, der nicht nur ausgelatschte wege geht...
eine solche fahrt spukt mir auch seit ewigen jahren im kopf herum, allerdings ist die durchführbarkeit aufgrund mangelndem begleitpersonals bislang -für mich- noch nicht existent. die quappen, die ihr gezogen habt, sind ja mal richtige ansagen. nicht dran zu denken, wie lange man dafür "odern" müsste - naja, in den letzten 2 jahren gehts ja wieder etwas aufwärts.

von mir jedenfalls chapeau für die geleistete pionierarbeit. weitere bilder von der selbigen sind immer gern gesehen.

grüße


----------



## Bert62 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Klarälven in Värmland/Forshaga*

@ Daniel_: Ein Boot hatten wir nicht zur Verfügung. Ist dort in DER Jahreszeit aber auch nicht so die Urlaubsregion, wo man ohne weiteres eines bekommen könnte. Wir haben uns auf unsere Beobachtungen & Erfahrungen von der Oder verlassen, aber auch mit einem guten Schluck heißen Grocks #6vom einzigen einheimischen Angler, den wir getroffen haben, wertvolle Hinweise bekommen. 

@ D3rFabi: Mach es, zieh `s einfach durch. Vorher hat jeder meiner Angelkollegen skeptisch abgewinkt, jetzt kann ich mich vor Mitfahranfragen kaum retten. :q


----------



## Bert62 (7. Januar 2022)

Bissel verspätet mal wieder - 2016 & 2018 berichtete ich ja im Quappenforum -  ein kurzer Bericht über unseren Adventsausflug an unser Lieblingsquappenrevier. 

Los ging es am 26.11.21 01:30 ab Berlin - HSH. Beim Mitstreiter in Biesenthal die Ausrüstung umgeladen, einen Kaffee, der seinen Namen verdiente, getankt & 02:30 ging`s los gen Rostock. Gegen 05.00 Ankunft & an der JET - Tanke vorm Fähr - Terminal ein Riesenschreck. Mein Mitstreiter hat seine Jacke mit Brieftasche & allen Papieren daheim hängen lassen. Ok, kurz durchatmen, er hat das Impf-Zertifikat auf dem Handy & den Reisepass "wie gewohnt" im Handschuhfach. Fahrerlaubnis hab ich, die Fährkarten hatte GsD ebenfalls ich gebucht & "Zahlmeister" für alles bin ich nun auch.  Die weitere Anreise verlief reibungslos & bei 2 Anglern "älterer" Generation unspektakulär. Abfahrt Rostock 06:00 bei ca 5°C, Ankunft 08:00 Gedser, entspannt durch DK (ca 10.30 ab Helsingör) und S um ca 17:30 bei - 3°C in Öjenas unser Quartier zu beziehen.  Hans, unser langjähriger Vermieter & mittlerweile guter Freund empfing uns mit Glöck und hatte auch ansonsten ordentlich eingeheizt. Der Tag & der Glöck forderten sein Tribut und ca. 20:00 war Schicht im Schacht. 

27.11.21; 08:00 bei -5°C Start mit "gesundem" Frühstück: Kaff(fffff)ee; Rührei; Salami; Schinken; Blutwurst; Harzer Roller. Alles was Man(n) braucht. Danach an der Tanke in Forshaga uns "offiziell" machen & die fiskekort holen wollen. Die ??? in den Augen des Angestellten sprachen Bände. Ein kurzes Telefonat mit einem Kollegen brachte diesen in den Laden und erste Aufklärung. Er wusste, wo die Angelkarten (Tageskarten!) sind. Nachdem wir ihm unter Vorlage der Fiskekorts von vor 3 Jahren gezeigt hatten wie Tages- zu Wochenkarten "qualifiziert" werden, gingen wir (er mit 1200,- SK und wir mit 2 Wochenkarten) zufrieden auseinander. Im Ferienhaus angekommen kurz gestärkt  & ab an den Fluss. Perfektes Wetter bei knapp unter 0°C, bedeckter Himmel. Mein Mitstreiter Andreas hatte aus Jubileumsgründen (60ster) die Platzwahl und kostete diese auch gleich weidlich aus. 3 : 0 nach Quappen (55cm; 68cm; 52cm) endete der erste Ansitz. Interessant für uns der Mageninhalt der Quappen: Aal und Kaulbarsch (?), während unser Köder der gute alte Tauwurm ist.


----------



## Bert62 (7. Januar 2022)

Der erste Advent (28.11.21) begrüßte uns mit -8°C, strahlendem Sonnenaufgang und einem wunderbaren Blick aus dem Fenster. Das Frühstück in abgewandelter Version (nunmehr Spiegelei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Danach das Tackel geprüft, dabei ettliche Meter Schnur gekürzt, da die scharfen Steinkanten ihren Tribut zollten. Nach dem (Miss)Erfolg meinerseits tagszuvor auf schnellen Angelstart gedrängt. Diesmal bekam ich den "guten" Platz, mit "mässigem" Ergebnis: 2 Quappen ca 45cm (für die Oder sicher top, aber hier "unter unserem Entnahmefenster") & ein rapfenartiger Weißfisch ca 40cm für mich & eine Quappe knapp 40cm für Andreas.

Montag, 29.11.21, -9°C, bei Sonne satt starteten wir nach ausgiebigem Frühstück, reichlich Rührei & gebratene Quappenleber, Richtung Karlstad. Ziel war Vidars Fiske AB, gefrorene Stinte besorgen, die uns in den letzten Jahren gute Quappen beschert hatten. zusätzlich noch das eine und / oder andere "musthave" wie das neudeutsch wohl so heißt. Zurück am Ferienhaus das Tackel gecheckt, ausgebessert & voller Elan an den Klarälven. Am Ort alles perfekt, nu dass sich vom Ufer aus so langsam Randeis aufbaut & die ersten Schollen den Fluss herunter treiben.. Trotz des nicht wirklich perfekten Quappenwetters konnten wir am Ende 3 Quappen zwischen 40 & 50cm zum Landgang überreden.

Dienstag, 30.11.21: Der Morgen empfing uns mit "milden" -11,9°C, einem Sonnenaufgang, der jedem Quappenangler graust & die E-Heizung mit leisem Surren des Stromzählers... Beim Blick aus dem Fenster auf den See begrüßten uns 2 frühsportelnde Eisläufer mit freudigem Winken. Die waren wohl genau so überrascht wie wir in dieser Einöde jemanden anzutreffen. Mit banger Erwartung ging es gegen 14.00 an den Fluss. Das Randeis war gewachsen, ebenso die Zahl der Eisschollen, aber es ging "gerade noch so"! Bis 18.00 war absolute Flaute, vom leichten Wippen der Rutenspitzen abgesehen, wenn mal wieder ein Stück Eis in die Schnur getrieben wurde. Dann aber eine deutliche Verneigung meiner mit Stint beköderten Rute & eine 63cm Quappe lies sich zum Landgang bitten. Danach noch für Andreas und mich je 1 Exemplar mit ca 45cm unterhalb unseres Entnahmefensters. Gegen 20.00 fing es an aus dem Sternhimmel herab zu schneien. Es war ein wunderschönes vorweihnachtliches Bild im nächtlichen Forshaga. Beim Versorgen des Fanges fanden sich Im Magen der Quappe 2 karauschenartige Appetitshappen.


----------



## Bert62 (7. Januar 2022)

Die letzten beiden Tage war es dann leider vorbei mit der Flussangelei auf Quappe. Das Randeis betrug stellenwiese 5m und die Schollen auf dem Fluss reihten sich dicht an dicht. Für`s Angeln auf dem See am Haus waren wir nicht vorbereitet: Kein Equipment, keine Ortskenntnis & Eingeborene, an denen wir uns orientieren hätten können waren weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Wir haben die Zeit trotzdem genossen: Ausschlafen, Eiswandern, dumm quatschen, Land & Leute (& Hans) mit Bier und Glöck hochleben lassen. Freitagfrüh, 03.12.21 ging es schweren Herzens zurück über Helsingborg, Gedser & Rostock in den Alltag nach D. Start 11.00 in Öjenas bei -4°C und Schneefall, Ankunft Samstagmorgen 02:00 in Berlin bei 3°C und Regen. Eine traumhafte Woche geht zu Ende. Klarälven, wir sehen uns wieder... 01. bis 08.12.2023


----------



## loete1970 (7. Januar 2022)

Klasse Bericht und toll im Winter etwas aus Schweden zu hören, besten Dank!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Januar 2022)

Super Quappen und toller Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür. Quappenangeln in Schweden will ich auch irgendwann mal machen


----------

